#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Motorola ES400

## nkostelidis

Πωλείται κινητό τηλέφωνο Motorola ES400 για χρήση συλλογής δεδομένων από δέκτες GNSS (GPS). Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
Τιμή 100 Ε
email : nkostel@ath.forthnet.gr

----------

